# Vape and be Happy =)



## Alex (27/9/14)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## BansheeZA (27/9/14)

now that was refreshing


----------



## VapeSnow (27/9/14)

Is that 100% vg. Lol. Great vid


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/9/14)

epic!


----------



## Marzuq (28/9/14)

Vape and be happy indeed. Awesome vid

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (3/10/14)

Alex said:


>




Haha, this video makes it look like some kind of recreational drug

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (3/10/14)

awesomeness!!!!


----------

